# Northeast Ohio Northerns (Little Canada)



## RodsInTheMud

Share your Pike stories and pics……She was a little worn out but she finally took off!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Just a couple to get things started! 😁


----------



## allwayzfishin




----------



## RodsInTheMud

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 499200


Now we’re talkin’ nice! 💪


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Ok, one more! For now!!! 🤣


----------



## c. j. stone

RodsInTheMud said:


> It’s about that time let’s see’em!
> View attachment 499151


Looks like Breakneck!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

c. j. stone said:


> Looks like Breakneck!


Not Breakneck Creek but I just looked it up because I never heard of it. Sure looks like some nice Pike waters, beautiful!


----------



## Moo Juice

Looks like the Mahoning to me.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Looks like the Mahoning to me.


I’ve never caught a Northern in the Mahoning but have caught a few Muskie in my days of Walleye fishing below the spillway. Used to love that place, haven’t fished there in years. Remember going downstream by the big rock shoulder to shoulder during the spring run. Good times!


----------



## OptOutside440

Mosquito


----------



## RodsInTheMud

OptOutside440 said:


> Mosquito
> View attachment 499268


Heck yeah nice torpedo! That’s what we’re after!


----------



## OptOutside440

I always heard that January/February is a great time to fish for pikecicles.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

OptOutside440 said:


> I always heard that January/February is a great time to fish for pikecicles.


Yep, February IMO the best. They’re in a spawning frenzy, pissed off and smashing lures! And that’s when the big girls come out to play! 😁 Got her the first week of February!


----------



## winguy7

RodsInTheMud said:


> Yep, February IMO the best. They’re in a spawning frenzy, pissed off and smashing lures! And that’s when the big girls come out to play! 😁 Got her the first week of February!
> View attachment 499276


 That's a nice one. I got one that size last summer from the river that creek connects too. It was nice surprise. I caught it on 75 whopper popper while smallie fishing. I get a lot of mudd puppy bites using cut bait in that creek in the winter. Although, I only go out to walk the dog in the winter anymore. I'm moving south soon, can't stand the winter anymore.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

“that creek”…. Lol 👍


----------



## monte39

What are you throwing thisis time of the year? Im thinking slow rolling a husky jerk type bait or a swimbait.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

monte39 said:


> What are you throwing thisis time of the year? Im thinking slow rolling a husky jerk type bait or a swimbait.


I usually throw strictly HJ10’s-HJ14’s and I don’t slow roll them. Couple jerks to get it down where I want it then, steady reel, 2-3 jerks pause, reel, 2-3 jerks pause, repeat. IMO I think this triggers the reaction strikes. Good luck man!


----------



## monte39

Awesome thanks! I found good public access to a creek with pike in it recently and was going to hit it this weekend.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

monte39 said:


> Awesome thanks! I found good public access to a creek with pike in it recently and was going to hit it this weekend.


Cool, hope you latch on to a couple of them Snot Rockets! 🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

I gotta give a shout out to my fishin buddy, he got me started on this _toothy critter_ _crack!





























_


----------



## jiggerman

RodsInTheMud said:


> I’ve never caught a Northern in the Mahoning but have caught a few Muskie in my days of Walleye fishing below the spillway. Used to love that place, haven’t fished there in years. Remember going downstream by the big rock shoulder to shoulder during the spring run. Good times!


Hundreds of memories of what we called standing Rock with my pops the good ole days the lazy trash throwing fisherman ruined it now you can only fish 50 ft. from dam.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

jiggerman said:


> Hundreds of memories of what we called standing Rock with my pops the good ole days the lazy trash throwing fisherman ruined it now you can only fish 50 ft. from dam.


Yeah that really sucks, used to like going down there. That and the thieves and vandals in the parking lot chased me away. Oh well we still got the memories they can’t ruin that!


----------



## jiggerman

Yes it was the best ,every freshwater species in there, you could watch them bite 2 ft off shore, the good ole days for sure.


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud

A few little guys…….


----------



## RodsInTheMud

My buddy caught that last one three different times. Twice in a week apart same area, then the third time was 3 months later a mile upstream. I told him I swear he sneaks down and feeds him! 🤣 We call him _Walter_! Lol


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Look at that smile, forever a Pike Hunter!








Disclaimer: Internet photo 🙄


----------



## mrb1

RodsInTheMud said:


> Look at that smile, forever a Pike Hunter!
> View attachment 499535


Cool. Is that your grandson 9 years ago in Minnesota? He must be about 16 or 17 now? Boy, they sure grow up fast 😁










Fishing Report Minnesota MN Fish Reports July 2013


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Grandson? Lmao! Just a cool pic for a Pike fishing thread! 🙄 Northern Pike Cleaning Preperation For Cooking He must be famous. 😁 At least your critique included a pic of a Pike! 😏


----------



## Bassbme

This is one my dad caught in early spring at Mosquito about 10 years ago. It was 39" long


----------



## c. j. stone

I’m dying to ask, do you eat them? Or just c&r? I know they are great eating, if cleaned properly, four nice, white filets! And just to add, everyone needs a fishing buddy like yours!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

c. j. stone said:


> I’m dying to ask, do you eat them? Or just c&r? I know they are great eating, if cleaned properly, four nice, white filets! And just to add, everyone needs a fishing buddy like yours!


Nah c.j. I’m all catch and release except for the one I put on the wall. Yup he’s a great friend! He got me back into fishing 4 yrs ago to clear my head after my youngest daughter passed away. Great man!!!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Nice one Bassbme, definitely a biggun. Thanks for the pic! I’m gonna have to give Mosquito a try!


----------



## ezbite

ive caught several from mosquito over the years, but this one was my favorite.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Heck yeah EZ that’s a beast! Nice!


----------



## Bassbme

Definitely a nice one there ezbite. And if you are where I think you are, that may be the best early spring pike spot on the whole lake.


----------



## ezbite

Bassbme said:


> Definitely a nice one there ezbite. And if you are where I think you are, that may be the best early spring pike spot on the whole lake.


It was in the spring, still had ice on the main lake.


----------



## ezbite

this one had great color, also taken (And returned) from mosquito lake.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Nice Northern EZ! Beautiful markings!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Did you guys know that each individual Pike can be identified by the first couple rows of spots on its tail? They are called the _Orca Markings_ and no two are the same! Nice to know if you keep logs and pics!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Can’t leave out the little Hammer Handles….


----------



## RodsInTheMud

If any of you _Toothy Critter_ hunters are out this week don’t forget your *Blaze Orange*! A lot of _“If it’s brown it’s down syndrome” _goes on this week! Be safe!!!


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud

My fishing partner, from the early 70’s when he was living in Wisconsin. Catching Northerns back then too! Pretty cool!


----------



## ezbite

a Canadian fly in trip back in the early 90’s


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Nice EZ, bet that was great trip!


----------



## Searay

What rod and line preference do all use for pike?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Searay said:


> What rod and line preference do all use for pike?


I use 6’ Medium Heavy/Fast Action rods, I like the 6’ers because I fish a lot of creeks/rivers so there’s a lot of overhangs/tree limbs. Gives you more room to cast! As for line I like Mono, 12# Trilene XL, strong as heck and stays fairly limp in cold weather. Add a wire Eagle Claw 8” Micro Leader, good to go! Good luck, post some pics when you score! 😁


----------



## winguy7

Searay said:


> What rod and line preference do all use for pike?


If your throwing a 50 cent piece of plastic, 4lb braid will work. The minute you throw a 20 dollar lure it doesn't seem to matter...say good bye. JK...kinda!!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

winguy7 said:


> If your throwing a 50 cent piece of plastic, 4lb braid will work. The minute you throw a 20 dollar lure it doesn't seem to matter...say good bye. JK...kinda!!


Com’on winguy, I think you know your stuff, how bout give the guy a little real advice! You know 4# braid and $20 lures ain’t good advice or sarcasm! Especially in the winter months! *Com’on man!!! 🤣*


----------



## jiggerman

Those are some nice fish ,do you guys eat those toothy critters , I caught nice muskies at Alum ,and they stink.,but people eat them.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

jiggerman said:


> Those are some nice fish ,do you guys eat those toothy critters , I caught nice muskies at Alum ,and they stink.,but people eat them.


Nah I don’t eat them myself, catch & release! But the small ones are good table fare I’ve heard!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

I don’t throw too many flies but my buddy does!


----------



## maynard

I've always fished for them in Michigan, but have high hopes to find them closer to home after seeing this thread. I live in SE Ohio and our cricks mostly hold smalljaws and muskie. I've seen some come from the Muskingum and Tuscarawas rivers, which are roughly an hour away, so Hopefully someday soon. I love the 6' or even 5'6" rod w/ 8# Trilene, just bc it's a challenge. But, the biggest I've ever landed was a 35"er, might need more stout tackle for anything bigger than that.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

maynard said:


> I've always fished for them in Michigan, but have high hopes to find them closer to home after seeing this thread. I live in SE Ohio and our cricks mostly hold smalljaws and muskie. I've seen some come from the Muskingum and Tuscarawas rivers, which are roughly an hour away, so Hopefully someday soon. I love the 6' or even 5'6" rod w/ 8# Trilene, just bc it's a challenge. But, the biggest I've ever landed was a 35"er, might need more stout tackle for anything bigger than that.


Yup feel your pain, I drive 45 mins to an hour to most of my spots, but well worth it 😁. And yep head up to the Tuscarawas/Muskingum and their tributaries, be a real good start! 😉. Hey a 35”er is a nice Pike man! 10#-12# Trilene XL is fine IMO, I like the 12#. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I don't target pike but have caught a few here n' there over the years. Upcoming ice season will have a set up for them though 😉

Some over the years...big one (pb) was 36" and from West Branch back in mid fall 2018. I actually caught 3 this Year. 

Don.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Nice twisted, that first one’s a beauty. Cool pics too! It’s an adrenaline rush on both ends of the line! 😄


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud

Was in Pike territory today…. 3 hrs nonstop casting…. Nuthin!!! What a great day! 🎣💪


----------



## fishless

RodsInTheMud said:


> Was in Pike territory today…. 3 hrs nonstop casting…. Nuthin!!! What a great day! 🎣💪
> View attachment 500039
> View attachment 500040


Did you go downstream at all ? I usually do better moving along the bank going downstream fishing in close near the roots/sticks


----------



## ShakerMan

Help me fellers! The wife gave me a few hours to go pike/muskie fishing today, and I need advice on spots. I'm north of Wooster, so I'm thinking:

Killbuck Creek
Kent
West Branch
Mahoning

These are the only spots within an hour of me that I know of. Thoughts? 

Here's my PB (little) pike:


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Try Kent/waterworks area for them pike. Pike are much active now over muskie in my opinion. West branch spillway is up around 3.20 with recent rains. Might be worth a ✔.

I vote Kent area.

Don.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

fishless said:


> Did you go downstream at all ? I usually do better moving along the bank going downstream fishing in close near the roots/sticks


Yeah moved downstream a little, maybe only 20-30 yards bout it though! Forgot my blaze orange didn’t want to wander down to far! 😁


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

RodsInTheMud said:


> Was in Pike territory today…. 3 hrs nonstop casting…. Nuthin!!! What a great day! 🎣💪
> View attachment 500039
> View attachment 500040


Beautiful spillway area. I was there last year on good Friday fishing with a buddy. I wish I was a little closer to it. 

Don.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

ShakerMan said:


> Help me fellers! The wife gave me a few hours to go pike/muskie fishing today, and I need advice on spots. I'm north of Wooster, so I'm thinking:
> 
> Killbuck Creek
> Kent
> West Branch
> Mahoning
> 
> These are the only spots within an hour of me that I know of. Thoughts?
> 
> Here's my PB (little) pike:
> 
> View attachment 500041


I agree with twisted on this one. And Killbuck Creek be worth a shot too. Try and find some small water, it’ll help your odds a bit! Nice little Hammer Handle there! 😁


----------



## RodsInTheMud

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Beautiful spillway area. I was there last year on good Friday fishing with a buddy. I wish I was a little closer to it.
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 500050
> View attachment 500051


Yep nice down there. Would love to get down to where it dumps into the Tusc River. Bolivar is the end of the Big Sandy Creek, fished it a lot as a kid growing up in Waynesburg, ran a couple hundred yards behind my house. Guys always fished it for Pike!


----------



## Moo Juice

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Try Kent/waterworks area for them pike. Pike are much active now over muskie in my opinion. West branch spillway is up around 3.20 with recent rains. Might be worth a ✔.
> 
> I vote Kent area.
> 
> Don.


How much crap got in the water yesterday from the big fire?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

This is no place for 8# test…… 😆


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Time to hit the Lumber Yard boys…… 😁







Disclaimer: Internet Photo!


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud

A good read! Pike Fishing Tips


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Disclaimer: Internet photo!


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> A good read! Pike Fishing Tips


Nice read.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

That rush as you enter the lair…… knowing they lay in wait!


----------



## MrDingleBerry

Haven't been able to find Pike in Ohio yet... 

Funny fact, I used to live in Minnesota in a small suburb of St. Paul literally named Little Canada.

Northerns were impossible NOT to "catch" up there.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

MrDingleBerry said:


> Haven't been able to find Pike in Ohio yet...
> 
> Funny fact, I used to live in Minnesota in a small suburb of St. Paul literally named Little Canada.
> 
> Northerns were impossible NOT to "catch" up there.


Lots of good info in this thread to help you find them MDB! Rivers, Creeks, Streams, Lakes, plenty of Pike in Ohio! My fishing buddy calls it (Little Canada), he grew up in Wisconsin Pike fishing! Some good rivers/streams for Pike: _Cuyahoga River, upper Scioto River, St. Joseph River, Tiffin River, Portage River, Tuscarawas River and Killbuck Creek._ Hopefully one or more of these is close to you!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Man Cave Art……


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Picked me up a few vintage Pike lures to go with it…… 😁


----------



## MrDingleBerry

RodsInTheMud said:


> Picked me up a few vintage Pike lures to go with it…… 😁
> View attachment 500234


Vintage??? I just hit 40 and a quarter of my box looks like those beautiful things


----------



## RodsInTheMud

MrDingleBerry said:


> Vintage??? I just hit 40 and a quarter of my box looks like those beautiful things


Hahaha nice, post some pics man, be cool to see’em!


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## MrDingleBerry

Snake got some length


----------



## RodsInTheMud

41.50”…… 17lbs…… Big Bertha 😁


----------



## MrDingleBerry

Did you head up north to get the "powder"... I see that and I think September in MN.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

MrDingleBerry said:


> Did you head up north to get the "powder"... I see that and I think September in MN.


No sir, February in Ohio


----------



## DHower08

c. j. stone said:


> I’m dying to ask, do you eat them? Or just c&r? I know they are great eating, if cleaned properly, four nice, white filets! And just to add, everyone needs a fishing buddy like yours!


It's actually 5. 4 off the sides and then the back meat which is just a giant back strap. I laugh when guys say they won't eat them


----------



## RodsInTheMud

DHower08 said:


> It's actually 5. 4 off the sides and then the back meat which is just a giant back strap. I laugh when guys say they won't eat them


Oh trust me I would eat a smaller one if I killed it or was bleeding to bad! 😁


----------



## DHower08

RodsInTheMud said:


> Oh trust me I would eat a smaller one if I killed it or was bleeding to bad! 😁


They're one of my favorite fish to eat. I won't post my absolute favorite as I don't want folks thinking I've got a screw or 3 loose


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Had it Beer Battered years ago at a little Diner outside of Ravenna, was pretty tasty!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

The thing I like most about Pike fishing is the Adrenalin on both ends of the line at the same time, it’s addicting! 😁


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Just picked up another beauty…… 😁


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Ok found more of the wooden lures I wanted. Now I need to build a shadow box! 😁


----------



## Moo Juice

Shadow box was an answer on Jeopardy last night.🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Wife said no…… 🤣


----------



## Doboy

RodsInTheMud said:


> Wife said no…… 🤣
> 
> 
> lol,,, OH MAN,, COOL,,,, would I love a set of those for the bunk beds we're building!,,,, for our *MAN CAVE!?*
> (Like No Women XXX!)
> Wonder if they come TWIN XL? Pike on one,,, Hump-back SLAB CRAPPIE on the other. ;>)
> 
> 
> View attachment 500516
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one that was bleeding to death,,, so we ATE 'EM!
> Ohio River,,, mouth of a feeder. ;>)


----------



## PIKEMAN

Rods - You've got to try again with the wife....... those are totally cool! Can you put up a link to where you found these? I now know what I want for Christmas! Dave


----------



## RodsInTheMud

PIKEMAN said:


> Rods - You've got to try again with the wife....... those are totally cool! Can you put up a link to where you found these? I now know what I want for Christmas! Dave


Here ya go! Northern Pike Fishing Mandala Vintage Quilt Bedding Set - Ergoteacher - Handmade Blanket, Bedding Set With Love Or here’s another! Tmarc Tee Northern Pike Fishing Mandala Vintage bedding set Pi


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Nice pic Doboy…… 😁


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Ok added two more larger 6” lures to the collection! Thought I was getting great deals until I added them all up Lol! I do really like these two though, they have the older glass eyes! _“Lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a dolls eyes!” 🤣_


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Bam……! #100 🤣😂🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## RodsInTheMud

The set is complete. Just need to figure out/ideas how to display them! 🤔


----------



## RodsInTheMud

If anybody has lure displays/ideas, would love to see/hear them. Kinda thinking homemade/rustic! Thanks!!!


----------



## Fishcreamer

RodsInTheMud said:


> If anybody has lure displays/ideas, would love to see/hear them. Kinda thinking homemade/rustic! Thanks!!!


----------



## Fishcreamer

I made this one 20 some years ago. The lures were my dads. Put a couple pictures in. The picture top middle is of my daughters first fish.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Fishcreamer said:


> I made this one 20 some years ago. The lures were my dads. Put a couple pictures in. The picture top middle is of my daughters first fish.


Oh wow I like that, never thought of adding some old pictures to it. Pretty neat! That’s what I need to get the wheels turning! Thanks Fc!


----------



## SConner

I built a little shadow box and attached a frame with hinges for easy access. Obviously this could be made larger to accommodate all 4 lures of same color scheme. Let us know how your project turns out.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

SConner said:


> I built a little shadow box and attached a frame with hinges for easy access. Obviously this could be made larger to accommodate all 4 lures of same color scheme. Let us know how your project turns out.
> View attachment 500980


I do like how that looks and I like that idea of separating the color schemes! Gives me a few more options as to where I hang them! Thanks SC!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

If any of you Pike hunters plan on stomping the creek banks this weekend remember your *Blaze Orange *and be safe!!!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

If ya got an hour to kill this is must watch old school TV, not one of those new fangled fishing shows! Definitely a learning experience!


----------



## kanu

Great video. Thanks. Years ago I bought Al Lindner 's Pike book. The copyright was 1963. It was also a great help. The other oustanding book is Dan Gapen's "River Fishing".


----------



## RodsInTheMud

kanu said:


> Great video. Thanks. Years ago I bought Al Lindner 's Pike book. The copyright was 1963. It was also a great help. The other oustanding book is Dan Gapen's "River Fishing".


Thanks kanu, I’m gonna look those books up, I’m sure they’re great reads!


----------



## Moo Juice

RodsInTheMud said:


> Thanks kanu, I’m gonna look those books up, I’m sure they’re great reads!


Judging by your pictures, maybe you should write one?


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Judging by your pictures, maybe you should write one?


Hmmm…… 💡 🤔 Lol


----------



## c. j. stone

RodsInTheMud said:


> View attachment 500847


Did you really catch that monster on that little jig? Who did your mount. Looks Alive!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

c. j. stone said:


> Did you really catch that monster on that little jig? Who did your mount. Looks Alive!


Yes sir cj, I was shocked and luckily she was hooked right there in the pic because I had no wire leader on and only 10# test Mono. One more run and she would have completely straightened the jig out!








Tom Rankin in Hartville did the mount, it was the last one he did before he retired, he did a great job!


----------



## Moo Juice

Tom always did nice work. I unfortunately have never harvested anything worthy of darkening a taxidermist's door.🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Moo Juice said:


> Tom always did nice work. I unfortunately have never harvested anything worthy of darkening a taxidermist's door.🤣


Yep loved walking around his shop in his barn, some really nice mounts in there. Was hoping he could do my Muskie but no luck. It’s at Frank’s Taxidermy outside of Ravenna, been there bout a year and his health is not real good. Sure hope I get to see it! 😟


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Kind of derailed myself by slipping a Muskie pic in here earlier, but she was hanging out with the Northerns that day Lol. Here back on topic, caught this little guy an hour earlier same spot! 😁


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Went to a family reunion outside of Toronto Canada in 2018. Was talking to a German cousin. He showed me a photo of a German Pike he caught. 

Fish porn.. wish I knew the weight. I didn't speak German.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Baltic sea?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52




----------



## OptOutside440

For a display I made these flies and woodburned a rainbow trout inside. You would need a larger shadow box for those lures but that's an idea or you could also print out your various pike photos and in Photoshop make them look like old photos and modge podge them to the back in vintage color or black and white and have lures displayed over them


----------



## RodsInTheMud

OptOutside440 said:


> For a display I made these flies and woodburned a rainbow trout inside. You would need a larger shadow box for those lures but that's an idea or you could also print out your various pike photos and in Photoshop make them look like old photos and modge podge them to the back in vintage color or black and white and have lures displayed over them
> 
> View attachment 501255


Yeah I like the idea of some kind of artwork behind them! 😁


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Went to a family reunion outside of Toronto Canada in 2018. Was talking to a German cousin. He showed me a photo of a German Pike he caught.
> 
> Fish porn.. wish I knew the weight. I didn't speak German.
> 
> 
> View attachment 501239


Yeah you see the pictures of some of them European Pike they are monsters! 😵


----------



## RodsInTheMud

kanu said:


> Great video. Thanks. Years ago I bought Al Lindner 's Pike book. The copyright was 1963. It was also a great help. The other oustanding book is Dan Gapen's "River Fishing".


Thanks for the book info kanu, I did find this one I think I’ll purchase it. I’m sure it’s a good read!


----------



## PIKEMAN

Kanu may be working on commission for Dan Gapen...... I too just picked up a copy from Amazon. Looks like a great read.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

PIKEMAN said:


> Kanu may be working on commission for Dan Gapen...... I too just picked up a copy from Amazon. Looks like a great read.


Hahaha that’s to funny 🤣 yeah looking forward to getting mine too!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Well I was looking forward to getting it! 😟 The one I had saved on eBay went up overnight from $35 to $175. Amazon now wants $158 for it! I don’t want it that bad. What a crock of crap that is!!! 🤬 I’ll keep searching!


----------



## winguy7

I


Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Went to a family reunion outside of Toronto Canada in 2018. Was talking to a German cousin. He showed me a photo of a German Pike he caught.
> 
> Fish porn.. wish I knew the weight. I didn't speak German.
> 
> 
> View attachment 501239


I've seen this picture before on the internet. I can tell you one thing, it's not that heavy...or else he wouldn't be holding out so far Infront of him. Forced perspective.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Deleted off topic!


----------



## winguy7

RodsInTheMud said:


> Three posts on this thread and all have been criticisms! I truly doubt anybody takes any value from them whatsoever! 🙄


One was a joke, sorry it went over your head, the second is calling like it is.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Deleted off topic!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Sorry this went off topic guys, I should have just 🤐 it! I’m blaming it on the Holidays! _🤣_


----------



## kanu

Well I was looking forward to getting it! 😟 The one I had saved on eBay went up overnight from $35 to $175. Amazon now wants $158 for it! I don’t want it that bad. What a crock of crap that is!!! 🤬 I’ll keep searching! 

I forgot about this book. I have that one also.  Rods, if the site allows it, PM me your name and address, and I'll send it to you after Christmas


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Sorry but it won’t allow. Thanks though kanu!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

kanu said:


> Great video. Thanks. Years ago I bought Al Lindner 's Pike book. The copyright was 1963. It was also a great help. The other oustanding book is Dan Gapen's "River Fishing".


Found this one kanu, going with it! Thanks! 1st Edition 1978


----------



## BaddFish

RodsInTheMud said:


> Well I was looking forward to getting it! 😟 The one I had saved on eBay went up overnight from $35 to $175. Amazon now wants $158 for it! I don’t want it that bad. What a crock of crap that is!!! 🤬 I’ll keep searching!


Go to "Gapen Co. Inc" I picked that book up for $15 with ground shipping


----------



## BaddFish

BaddFish said:


> Go to "Gapen Co. Inc" I picked that book up for $15 with ground shipping


www.Gapen.com


----------



## RodsInTheMud

BaddFish said:


> www.Gapen.com


Sweet…. Thanks BaddFish will check it out for sure! Thanks for the link!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

BaddFish said:


> www.Gapen.com


Got it 😁…. Thanks again BaddFish!


----------



## kanu

With below zero temp and high wind, opted to re-read "River Predators". Excellent info.


----------



## mas5588

Figured this would fit here. Pike from Wednesday afternoon... Pretty confident that'll be my last fish of them year given current conditions


----------



## RodsInTheMud

mas5588 said:


> Figured this would fit here. Pike from Wednesday afternoon... Pretty confident that'll be my last fish of them year given current conditions
> 
> View attachment 501509


Heck yeah it fits here!…… Nice Xmas Pike! Let’s just hope we get some decent weather after the first of the year!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

kanu said:


> With below zero temp and high wind, opted to re-read "River Predators". Excellent info.


Yep good time for a good read for sure…. 🥶


----------



## kanu

Certainly does fit. Love seeing photos of pike. Nice fish. Slack water here was frozen Wednesday.


----------



## smokingbarrel

RodsInTheMud said:


> Well I was looking forward to getting it! 😟 The one I had saved on eBay went up overnight from $35 to $175. Amazon now wants $158 for it! I don’t want it that bad. What a crock of crap that is!!! 🤬 I’ll keep searching!


I found one here for $9.95
River Predators - Muskie and Northern Pike


----------



## RodsInTheMud

smokingbarrel said:


> I found one here for $9.95
> River Predators - Muskie and Northern Pike


Yeah seen that one too, already got one coming from Dan Gapen’s website. Amazing how Amazon and eBay got stupid on their price for it. Bet they ain’t selling any 🤣😂🤣


----------



## OptOutside440

Catch a pike!!!!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

OptOutside440 said:


> Catch a pike!!!!


OMG! Way too funny man, that was great! Good stuff!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Looks like a couple weeks of warmer weather and a little rain coming. Let’s hope it opens up those creeks and streams and gets those Northerns fired up! 🎣💪


----------



## RodsInTheMud

mas5588 said:


> Figured this would fit here. Pike from Wednesday afternoon... Pretty confident that'll be my last fish of them year given current conditions
> 
> View attachment 501509


Wow dude, checked out your fishing pics on Instagram, really great stuff man! Keep posting them Northerns on here too bro! Nice!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

I know it’s been over a year now but this great man did so much for the sport of Esox fishing and river fishing in general. He was a great conservationist and helped pass many Bills to help save Americas wildlife!









Daniel Dean Gapen Sr. - April 9, 1932 - November 20, 2021


----------



## fishing pole

I had the pleasure of meeting and speaking with Dan on several occasions. He was full of knowledge and as a great storyteller. I have read several of his books that he signed for me. I am sure i have at least a few lures I purchased from him throughout the years. 

Bobber Ann is/was his sidekick and great friend. I hope she can continue to provide the Gapen company with many more years


----------



## RodsInTheMud

fishing pole said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting and speaking with Dan on several occasions. He was full of knowledge and as a great storyteller. I have read several of his books that he signed for me. I am sure i have at least a few lures I purchased from him throughout the years.
> 
> Bobber Ann is/was his sidekick and great friend. I hope she can continue to provide the Gapen company with many more years


Good stuff fishing pole, would have been great to meet the man. I do have a couple of his books and also a couple lures, a few Fub Dub’s and Nepag Spinners!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Gapen's One and Only: 'Bobber' Anne









The Gapen company believes Anne Orthe is one of the most experienced, informed female outdoor sportspersons in America.

Born August 22, 1958 in Melrose, Minnesota, Anne spent much of her early life on her parents' farm. Here, she learned to hunt and fish in the local creeks and farmland. At the age of 26, Anne learned to fly, a hobby she continues to participate in today. At 25, she shot her first deer and at 28, her first bear.

Over the years, Anne has become a competitive pistol shooter, ranking high in the Midwest shooting standing. Canoeing, camping and wilderness exploring have all become her repertoire.

'Bobber' Anne, as she's known within the fishing community, has fished extensively throughout North and South America boating trophy northern pike, lake trout, salmon, arctic grayling, bass, tarpon, billfish and the giant catfish of Venezuela. 
Today, 'Bobber' Anne has become a host and co-host on TV, columnist and writer for several newspapers and magazines. She also gives seminars to children at sports shows on how to fish and is a frequent guest on numerous radio shows.

The Gapen Company is very proud of their spokesperson and salesperson, so proud that we had Anne do an outdoor cookbook on fish, fowl and game. Why? Because one of 'Bobber' Anne's other hobbies is cooking, and WOW, she's great at that, too!


----------



## TShep_95

Going to Walk some creek banks in the morning For Some Pike ! Hopefully have a good report after for yall !


----------



## RodsInTheMud

TShep_95 said:


> Going to Walk some creek banks in the morning For Some Pike ! Hopefully have a good report after for yall !


Heck yeah brother good luck! Waiting on report!


----------



## TShep_95

No luck this morning got out there early , Casting Rapalas.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

TShep_95 said:


> No luck this morning got out there early , Casting Rapalas.


Bummer man…… Ahh still a good day to be out! I’m gonna give it a shot tomorrow, see how it goes!


----------



## TShep_95

Yeah peaceful morning for sure! Hope you catch a Good one !


----------



## RodsInTheMud

TShep_95 said:


> Yeah peaceful morning for sure! Hope you catch a Good one !


After all the crap weather and the Holidays I’ll be happy to just catch a fish! 😁


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Well put in a good 4.5-5 hrs yesterday and no takers! Like ya said TShep, was just good to get out! Great day…!


----------



## TShep_95

RodsInTheMud said:


> Well put in a good 4.5-5 hrs yesterday and no takers! Like ya said TShep, was just good to get out! Great day…!


Always good to get out!! i was thinkin bout headin back out in the next 2 days with my Boy in the backpack, but he is sick, so gunna have to stay in.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Bummer man hope he gets better soon! 👍


----------



## TShep_95

Thanks Man !


----------



## RodsInTheMud

TShep_95 said:


> Thanks Man !


Yup yup


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Well finally got this today what a great read, 8 chapters deep already, can’t put it down! I would highly recommend this book to any fisherman, lots and lots of great info!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

kanu said:


> The other outstanding book is Dan Gapen's "River Fishing".


kanu, I can’t thank you enough for recommending this book. Just finished it and it is truly a life changing read. Not just for all the lessons he shares about river fishing, but the love he has for it. I will never walk the rivers, creeks and streams the same. A whole new outlook and respect has been gained! Wow!!!


----------

